# Honey Prices/Marketing



## Focus on Bees (Mar 6, 2006)

The farmers market here is selling theirs for $9.00 a pint and $12.00 a quart.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

before yu decide on how to market your honey, you really need to figure out who your target market is, what makes your honey different, and why someone should buy from you. Marketing is not something you just do. It is something you research, think about, try, mold it, try again and go for it. Certain things have to be answered before you start thinking about marketing. A web site might be nice but the first question to answer is who is your target market? And no, answering it "anyone who loves honey" is not the best answer. 

People tend to market wrong because they have not answered the target market question and/or their target market does not coinside with their bottling and labeling. 

Just some thoughts.


----------



## clintonbemrose (Oct 23, 2001)

I sell my honey for $4.00 a pound plus $1.00 if they need a container. This year I have sold over 800 pounds from my house. I do not sell any where else. In my label it says not filtered or heated. No chemicals used in the hives. 100% as the bees made it. Next year we are thinking of raising the price to $5.00 per pound. The only advertising is a 3' X 4' sign near the road and by word of mouth. I do give samples of 1 ouunce free for those who want to try it. They normally come back the next day and make a large purchase. The smallest I sell is 1 pound and the largest is a 60 pound bucket with a $30.00 deposit on the bucket. All my buckets have a bottling gate on them.
Clint


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

clint:

I love the bottling gates on them. Makes like easier. 

A few questions: are you doing the honor system? What are you using for containers for tasters?


----------



## Batman (Jun 7, 2009)

Heck, 800 lbs of honey, I'm wondering how many hives you have?


----------



## clintonbemrose (Oct 23, 2001)

Last year we harvested honey from 12 hives that averaged 88 pounds per hive. We also tried to over winter 5 nucs but lost them all along with 6 of the 12 hives we went into winter with. All lost hives were confirmed CCD with only a hand full of bees left in the hives. Last year was a poor year for honey. These hives normally average between 120 and 140 pounds per year.
Clint


----------

